# BN Plec Help!



## MiniMegMonster (Mar 3, 2018)

hello everyone!

New to this site so getting to grips with things. Can anyone advise if it’s possible to keep a juvenile (less than 2in) BN Pleco in a 32 ltr tank until I can get it moved to a large community tank??? This would be a temporary thing for about a month. 

Tank is currently housing 10 endler Guppies.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hiya,

If you don't yet have the BN, why not wait until you have the larger tank before getting one? All plecos are big waste producers, so even a small one wouldn't be ideal in such a small tank - you'd need to do extra water changes and keep a close eye on water quality.


----------

